# Hello from PA



## Melle7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm actually not new-new here, I've been lurking around this board for a few years after acquiring my first groups of mice back in 2012. I'm currently the proud caretaker of an aging trio of females - sadly likely on their way to the rainbow bridge this year - they are approximately 20 months and slowing down a lot. One of the girls is a lilac, the other a dutch black, and the third is a piebald yellow. I am also the late caretaker of my most handsome male who passed last summer - Peter Augustus Flick.

After years of research, and with parental consent, I am interested in perhaps breeding later this year, and hope to glean all the information I can, and anything I've missed from the community. I'm happy to join


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Melle7 said:


> I'm happy to join


Happy to have you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! You're really lucky having so many mouseries nearby, I'm totally jealous.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello from Baltimore! You are so lucky, lots of breeders near by pretty much no matter what part of the state you are in, and PA is a huge state!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

